# Asus g73 Reinigen ?



## Tricala (22. Mai 2011)

Hallo, bin neu hier und habe direkt ein anliegen, bei dem mir hoffentlich geholfen werden kann....

also mein Lappi, asus g73 läuft so gesehen wunderbar, nur würde ich gerne die lüfter reinigen, zwecks verbesserter zirkulation etc.....
bei meinem g71 war das alles kein problem, jedoch wüsst ich gern, mit wieviel aufwand das beim g73 verbunden ist, und ob es ein "schraubernoob" wie ich es hinbekommen wird....

vielen dank schon einmal

grüße


----------



## Lan_Party (22. Mai 2011)

Bitte stelle deine Frage hier nochmal. Danke


----------



## Desmodontidae (23. Mai 2011)

Grundsätzlich -> Druckluftspray organisieren, Akku und Netzteil ab, Kabelbinder durch das Gitter am Unterboden zwischen die Lüfterblätter schieben und mit kleinen Druckgassprüher saubermachen.
Sofern der Lüfter nicht über eine Klappe am Unterboden zu erreichen ist, sollte das ein Fachmann machen. Dabei sollte, wenn keine Garantie mehr besteht auch gleich noch das Wärmeleitmittel gewechselt werden.


----------

